# Your Dream Country



## 青月光 (Nov 14, 2021)

What would be your dream country to visit or live?

For me I would definitely want to visit Japan or live in Hawaii. Japan for its unique culture and Hawaii to live because it seems pretty chill place to be.

Honorary mention to Southeast Asia. Must be pretty wild there and a great experience.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## savior2005 (Nov 14, 2021)

Japan, but also some Muslim countries since I'm Muslim. Though I'm not a super conservative Muslim.
Maybe Dubai? If I had the wealth lol


----------



## wibisana (Nov 14, 2021)

to live? im happy overhere
my dream job/place is just retire in a place near beach. go fish. eat my own fish

to visit
Dutch
Japan/cities in China where i can study/look at centuries old building.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Nov 14, 2021)

Japan seems cool but at the same time there are a lot of problems with work life balance and other cultural differences that could be problematic.

So actually, of all the places I have visited so far, I think I love where I am the most (London).


----------



## Djomla (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## Drake (Nov 14, 2021)

USA, even with its many faults. Second choice would be Canada.

If I didn't have to worry about having a job or money, then Japan. Non-weeb answer would be somewhere in Scandinavia since I like snow and colder weather.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Nov 14, 2021)

savior2005 said:


> Japan, but also some Muslim countries since I'm Muslim. Though I'm not a super conservative Muslim.
> Maybe Dubai? If I had the wealth lol


Presumably you have to do Mecca some point for Hajj?


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 14, 2021)

i've been to about 34-35 countries in my life (more countries than i have been alive) and i still feel like i have seen nothing. i would definitely like to:

-visit japan 
-visit korea
-visit the Philippines
-visit the maldives
-zanzibar
-morrocco

and then i want to revisit some places as i was really young when we went there:

-egypt
-holland
-singapore

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## savior2005 (Nov 14, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Presumably you have to do Mecca some point for Hajj?


Yup. Plan on doing it after I'm married, so I can take my wife.


----------



## Harmonie (Nov 14, 2021)

I'd have to do more research, but Canada sounds really nice to live in, and wouldn't be as much of a culture shock to move to from the US, versus if I moved to other countries. The climates also nice, especially in the Southeast (probably wouldn't want to be South-Central - it's prone to severe weather and tornadoes like the US plains).

Where I'd love to visit? Pretty much all of Western Europe and Greece.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rin (Nov 14, 2021)

Japan, Italy, Germany, Greece, China and England are probably the preeminent countries I seem to like, although there are others I could also mention here — those countries are culture-wise sumptuous.


I'm quite astonished people aren't citating a country as interesting as Greece: a *massive influence (and even preamble) *of sports, theatre, philosophy, mathematics, astronomy, art, language, politics, literature and even medicine!

Heck, imagine being in the same place as Socrates once lived.


And in the meanwhile I'm besieged at an _inane, crass and underdeveleoped country.
_

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 14, 2021)

Harmonie said:


> I'd have to do more research, but Canada sounds really nice to live in, and wouldn't be as much of a culture shock to move to from the US, versus if I moved to other countries. The climates also nice, especially in the Southeast (probably wouldn't want to be South-Central - it's prone to severe weather and tornadoes like the US plains).
> 
> Where I'd love to visit? Pretty much all of Western Europe and Greece.





Rin said:


> Japan, Italy, Germany, Greece, China and England are probably the main countries I seem to like, although there are others I could also mention here — those countries are culture-wise absurd.
> 
> 
> I'm quite surprised people aren't mentioning a country as interesting as Greece: a *massive influence (and even preamble) *of sports, theatre, philosophy, mathematics, astronomy, art, language, politics, literature and even medicine!
> ...



Funny that you two mention Greece.

I've been here for 7 months now.


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 14, 2021)

And I've only learned a few greek words  

Lazy. My pronunciation is better than the few words I learned


----------



## Rin (Nov 14, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Funny that you two mention Greece.


Oh, I didn't notice someone else mentioned Greece. We must comprehend the primacy of Greece.


Funny that I've been reading a book from Plato that teaches me some greek words at each page and yet I don't remember any of them — I may pay more attention into this now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 14, 2021)

Rin said:


> Oh, I didn't notice someone else mentioned Greece. We must comprehend the primacy of Greece.
> 
> 
> Funny that I've been reading a book from Plato that teaches me some greek words at each page and yet I don't remember any of them — I may pay more attention into this now.



If you love Greece yes for sure  

I always liked Greek Mythology so there's a lot of stuff about it and the philosophers too.

The words I really don't know how to write them, only how to pronounce them. So you'll learn more than me

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 14, 2021)

Harmonie said:


> I'd have to do more research, but Canada sounds really nice to live in, and wouldn't be as much of a culture shock to move to from the US, versus if I moved to other countries. The climates also nice, especially in the Southeast (probably wouldn't want to be South-Central - it's prone to severe weather and tornadoes like the US plains).
> 
> Where I'd love to visit? Pretty much all of Western Europe and Greece.



yes! i forgot about greece. santorini would honestly be dreamy 

would need to save up tons of money to get a room with one of these cave pool :


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 14, 2021)

usa pays software developers the most out of every country in the world

so the usa is the best country


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 14, 2021)

Singapore is someplace i'd like to go.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 15, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> usa pays software developers the most out of every country in the world
> 
> so the usa is the best country


Nope. Australia pays more.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 15, 2021)

For me to travel:

US - New York, LA and San Fran to see what the big deal is.
Japanese - bullet train seems cool to visit a tone of cities in 1 small trip 
S.Korea - had so many Korean friends previously and I'm genuinely curious about Seoul 
Malaysia - cheap food, great service, live like a King 
Taiwan - love The food 



I should have travel more earlier in my life. Now it's a hassel and expensive with the entire family.


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 15, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Nope. Australia pays more.


???

what they paying in straya?


----------



## Shanks (Nov 15, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> ???
> 
> what they paying in straya?


Depends on the the type of developer. 

My backend Dev with about 5yrs exp gets $120k AUD.

SEO developer gets abit more. Front end gets abit less.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 15, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Depends on the the type of developer.
> 
> My backend Dev with about 5yrs exp gets $120k AUD.
> 
> SEO developer gets abit more. Front end gets abit less.


 thats a nice salary, congrats man


----------



## Shanks (Nov 15, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> thats a nice salary, congrats man


I'm not a developer. I'm the guy that burns hundred of thousands of dollars (obviously not my money) to pay agencies for developers at $300 per hour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Nov 15, 2021)

Tasmania

I visited last summer  with my brother he stays in Adelaide which is south of country we took a flight from there amazing also there are amazing beaches   .


----------



## Kingslayer (Nov 15, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Nope. Australia pays more.


Depends living cost is insane in straya. On avg United states have highest pay for software engineers.

Google and Apples pays a lot even for a non development  roles.


----------



## Amol (Nov 15, 2021)

Somewhere around the beach.
I have lived my entire life in a hot dry climate.

So maybe that will be a good change of pace.

As for money, it is really not about numbers. In some countries, you can have more salary but also overall more living expenses. That country can be expensive and thus eat away whatever extra you earned.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Nov 15, 2021)

I go to the same spot in Thailand every year (not since pandemic) but i'd really like to live there. Have the training, facilities and good food on hand. I  miss it a lot.

THis is where I stay lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 15, 2021)

Where would I want to live, any country with stable electricity

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 15, 2021)

I want to see Singapore someday. Love the architecture and city layout.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 15, 2021)

Kingslayer said:


> Depends living cost is insane in straya. On avg United states have highest pay for software engineers.
> 
> Google and Apples pays a lot even for a non development  roles.


We have Google, apples and Salesforce here also.


----------



## Kingslayer (Nov 15, 2021)

Shanks said:


> We have Google, apples and Salesforce here also.


Overall USA is affordable i mean if you ignore cali (insane housing price )  its not bad and you can save tons of money .

Frankly i have no idea about market in australia so i could be biased when comparing it  . There are advantages in your country like healthcare system is world class there must be reason why people still opt for USA with so much cons like insane healthcare and awful transportation .


----------



## Shanks (Nov 15, 2021)

Kingslayer said:


> Overall USA is affordable i mean if you ignore cali (insane housing price )  its not bad and you can save tons of money .
> 
> Frankly i have no idea about market in australia so i could be biased when comparing it  . There are advantages in your country like healthcare system is world class there must be reason why people still opt for USA with so much cons like insane healthcare and awful transportation .


Well yeah, but this is going too deep  

Don't want to derail this thread too much.


----------



## dr_shadow (Nov 15, 2021)

There are so many places I'd like to visit, but a couple that rank high:

1. India
2. Russia
3. Egypt
4. Iraq (once war ends)
5. Nigeria
6. Greece
7. Ethiopia
8. Vietnam
9. Singapore
10. Indonesia

Not neccessarily in this order, this was just the order they popped into my head.


*Spoiler*: _Countries I've already visited_ 




1. Sweden (birthplace)
2. Norway
3. Denmark
4. Germany
5. France
6. United Kingdom
7. Spain
8. Italy
9. Vatican
10. China
-. Hong Kong
-. Macau
-. Taiwan
11. North Korea (yes, really)
12. South Korea
13. Japan
14. United States

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 15, 2021)

dr_shadow said:


> There are so many places I'd like to visit, but a couple that rank high:
> 
> 1. India
> 2. Russia
> ...



*visited Japan*

Instant winner rating

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Nov 15, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> *visited Japan*
> 
> Instant winner rating



And I was actually there because I attended the Emperor's coronation, in May 2019. I was in the sea of 10,000 people congratulating him when he came out on the palace balcony.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Nov 15, 2021)

There's like a couple of themes I'm working on. For example, I currently live in China, which is both a Confucian country and a Communist country, so I'd like to visit all Confucian and Communist countries.

For the Confucian ones I've been to China, North Korea, South Korea, and Japan. 
Missing Vietnam and Singapore.

For the Communist ones, I've been to China and North Korea.
Missing Vietnam, Laos, and Cuba.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Van Basten (Nov 15, 2021)

To live? America.

Oh wait.


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 15, 2021)

dr_shadow said:


> And I was actually there because I attended the Emperor's coronation, in May 2019. I was in the sea of 10,000 people congratulating him when he came out on the palace balcony.



That's amazing! You're lucky, I wish I could have been there. How did it feel being in such a ceremony?



dr_shadow said:


> There's like a couple of themes I'm working on. For example, I currently live in China, which is both a Confucian country and a Communist country, so I'd like to visit all Confucian and Communist countries.
> 
> For the Confucian ones I've been to China, North Korea, South Korea, and Japan.
> Missing Vietnam and Singapore.
> ...



That's pretty interesting tbh. Which one you're thinking about visiting next?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Nov 15, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> That's amazing! You're lucky, I wish I could have been there. How did it feel being in such a ceremony?



Since I'm very interested in Confucianism, and Japan is the last Confucian monarchy, it was like one of the two times in my life I've had something approaching a "religious experience". I imagine this is what Catholics feels like when they see the Pope.

The other time was when I climbed Mt. Tai in China, which is like their version of Olympos. They used to think that if you stand at the summit you can commune with the gods. Japan later ripped off this idea with Mt. Fuji (which I didn't climb, but I could vaguely see it in the distance from the top of Tokyo Skytree - the weather wasn't ideal).

I was very glad I had the good sense to pee before the ceremony, though. They had us waiting outside the palace gate for I think *three hours* before they let us into the courtyard where the greeting would take place, and if you left your spot to go to the bathroom I'm pretty sure they'd tell you to get in the very back of the 10,000-people line all over again.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 15, 2021)

Vietnam is pretty cool. Anyone who wants to go, should definately go! Service is outstanding, foods are great. Tourist entertainments are world class. 

You probably will get rip off... But you still think the prices are cheap. Definately get a China visa if you visit Northern Vietnam though. I completely forgot every single time  

Let's see... I probably been there more than 10 times.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 16, 2021)

dr_shadow said:


> Since I'm very interested in Confucianism, and Japan is the last Confucian monarchy, it was like one of the two times in my life I've had something approaching a "religious experience". I imagine this is what Catholics feels like when they see the Pope.
> 
> The other time was when I climbed Mt. Tai in China, which is like their version of Olympos. They used to think that if you stand at the summit you can commune with the gods. Japan later ripped off this idea with Mt. Fuji (which I didn't climb, but I could vaguely see it in the distance from the top of Tokyo Skytree - the weather wasn't ideal).
> 
> I was very glad I had the good sense to pee before the ceremony, though. They had us waiting outside the palace gate for I think *three hours* before they let us into the courtyard where the greeting would take place, and if you left your spot to go to the bathroom I'm pretty sure they'd tell you to get in the very back of the 10,000-people line all over again.



Must've been a pretty fulfilling experience then. I'm glad you emjoyed yourself.

When I go there I'm going to go wild and go all around experience as much as I can. As long as my wallet allows me 

But three hours? Damn that was quite a lot. You were clever for sure


----------



## Raiden (Nov 17, 2021)

I lived in Malaysia for a bit. I think it would be cool to go France or Spain. lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Nov 17, 2021)

I need to "finish" Western Europe too.

*Visited*
Sweden
Norway
Denmark
Germany
France
United Kingdom
Spain
Italy
Vatican

*Not visited*
Finland
Iceland
Ireland
Netherlands
Belgium
Luxembourg
Portugal
Monaco
Malta
San Marino
Switzerland
Liechtenstein
Austria
Greece (historically regarded as "Western")
Cyprus (historically regarded as "Western")


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Nov 17, 2021)

New Zealand with no spiders

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Nov 17, 2021)

@dr_shadow how could you miss Andorra?


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 17, 2021)

Some Eastern European countries are nice to visit too.

Like Bulgaria and Romania.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 17, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Some Eastern European countries are nice to visit too.
> 
> Like Bulgaria and Romania.


@Ren. will probably beat you up and steal your money

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 17, 2021)

I've never been to Cyprus but had the opportunity recently, but it didn't come to fruition.

Countries I've visited would be:

- Spain
- Italy
- Greece
- Romania
- Hungary
- Poland
- Czech republic
- Austria
- Turkey
- Brazil

It's not much, but hoping to visit more in the future.


----------



## Ren. (Nov 17, 2021)

Shanks said:


> @Ren. will probably beat you up and steal your money


No, I will make you make me more money ... PIMP style.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Schneider (Nov 17, 2021)

wibisana said:


> to live? im happy overhere
> my dream job/place is just retire in a place near beach. go fish. eat my own fish


i'm living your dream man. i live near a dirty swamp beach and can fish my own lele fish

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yamato (Nov 17, 2021)

Kinda like to live in Australia. Japan and Taiwan are nice too.
As for visiting, other parts of Tahiti, Europe, South America.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jim (Nov 17, 2021)

I don't care to visit countries, but i'd love to live in canada.


----------



## blk (Nov 18, 2021)

For living i'm fine where i am.


As for traveling, the countries i've visited:

- Italy, lots of places (home country so..)

Within Europe:

- Germany, Munich
- France, Paris twice and Nice
- UK, London
- Poland, Krakow
- Greece, Corfu
- Austria, can't recall the name (went many years ago) it was a minor town for skiing
- Netherlands, Amsterdam
- Portugal, Lisbon and Cascais
- Norway, Oslo
- Malta
- San Marino (if we want to count that)
- Vatican

Outside Europe:

- US, New York and Washington



The countries i would like to visit:

- Spain (the largest EU country i'm lacking)
Any suggestions @Corvida 

- Switzerland (passed through it but never properly visited)

- Sweden

- Finland

- Denmark

- more Greece

- Belgium, Bruxelles

- Luxemburg

- Germany, Berlin and Frankfurt

- France, Strasburg

(the four "EU capitals")


That's on top of my head as far as western Europe/EU goes.


Outside of that:

- Russia
- China
- India
- Japan
- more US
- Australia


Don't have too much desire to visit other places

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Corvida (Nov 18, 2021)

blk said:


> For living i'm fine where i am.
> 
> 
> As for traveling, the countries i've visited:
> ...


LOL
ahem

Marid, Salamanca Toledo and Sevilla
all musts

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## blk (Nov 18, 2021)

Corvida said:


> LOL
> ahem
> 
> Marid, Salamanca Toledo and Sevilla
> all musts



No Barcelona?


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 18, 2021)

And Valencia for the Paella

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Corvida (Nov 18, 2021)

blk said:


> No Barcelona?


No

too cliché

anyway


Pamplona, Málaga, Granada, San Sebastián-Donosti, Santiago de Compostela...



Alibaba Saluja said:


> And Valencia for the Paella





it depends on what you´re served

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 18, 2021)

Corvida said:


> No
> 
> too cliché
> 
> ...



I tried in Alicante once and it was very nice. Granted I paid good money for the Paella

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Corvida (Nov 18, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I tried in Alicante once and it was very nice. Granted I paid good money for the Paella




Never change, Spain

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 18, 2021)

Corvida said:


> Never change, Spain



I prefer Spain to Portugal tbh

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## blk (Nov 18, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> And Valencia for the Paella





Corvida said:


> No
> 
> too cliché
> 
> ...



So many places lol

Would take months long holyday to visit all 



But tbh if there's a place where i would plan such a long holyday it's for sure Spain & Portugal.


Love the climate, nature, culture etc


And in some ways they feel very similar to Italy.


Or at least Portugal since still haven't seen Spain.

For example Cascais felt like a Portuguese version of my seaside hometown lol

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Corvida (Nov 18, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I prefer Spain to Portugal tbh



why not both?


blk said:


> So many places lol
> 
> Would take months long holyday to visit all



In case of doubt..sun and sand!

Go for the South

I always  lol at this movie sketch of a poor Andalusian arrving in Mordor..eeeerr the North of Spain. conceretely the Basque country




blk said:


> But tbh if there's a place where i would plan such a long holyday it's for sure Spain & Portugal.
> 
> 
> Love the climate, nature, culture etc
> ...



*Nothing *can compare to Italy, anyway-

Only went once as a teen

Still gobsmacked



blk said:


> Or at least Portugal since still haven't Spain.
> 
> For example Cascais felt like a Portuguese version of the seaside city where i live lol


I ahve the feeling you will love seaside Spain

Both the Mediterranean ones and the Galician Rías

eeerr

Even the Asturian coast and our fish obsession

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Gin (Nov 18, 2021)

murika without the politics


----------



## blk (Nov 18, 2021)

Corvida said:


> In case of doubt..sun and sand!
> 
> Go for the South





Give me sun, beach, good food and  parties and beautiful spanish women and i'm in.

Tho tbh i also like visiting museums, art, nice architecture and whatnot 




Corvida said:


> I always lol at this movie sketch of a poor Andalusian arrving in Mordor..eeeerr the North of Spain. conceretely the Basque country





Northern Spain (Asturia?) portrayed so scarily 





Corvida said:


> Even the Asturian coast and our fish obsession



That's funny lol


But the video you have shown with all that nature in northern Spain makes me curious to visit there as well.


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 18, 2021)

Corvida said:


> why not both?



Can't really say I have a positive outlook towards my home country 

And I actually like the Spanish language. Don't really know why.

Same for Italian, but I know why. It sounds very musical. I just love it

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Francyst (Nov 18, 2021)

A hot country with low crime rate and smooth roads


----------



## Corvida (Nov 18, 2021)

blk said:


> Give me sun, beach, good food and  parties and beautiful spanish women and i'm in.
> 
> Tho tbh i also like visiting museums, art, nice architecture and whatnot



Madrid-Sevilla route by hugh speed train it is




blk said:


> Northern Spain (Asturia?) portrayed so scarily


Not exactly Asturias, a little more to the east, but you get the idea-thats Northern Spain

Mordor


Of course, we have climate refugees  every summer, escaping from Madrid´s or Sevilla´s  heat

"its another country-ozú"-literal words of a victim



blk said:


> That's funny lol



fish fetish-thy name is the Asturian coast


blk said:


> But the video you have shown with all that nature in northern Spain makes me curious to visit there as well.


thats out motto-Asturias.paraiso natural

Too much nature-you will love it if you like cider

lots of

or bagpipes with tablourine and castanets

you will fed up of seeing cows and mountains, goats and mountains and sheep and mountains the third day

we are the part of Spain that still have bears and wolves- 


Asturian bear living the life-they are getting cheekier each year



Alibaba Saluja said:


> Can't really say I have a positive outlook towards my home country


Well  I hate mine so I can get you


Alibaba Saluja said:


> And I actually like the Spanish language. Don't really know why.
> 
> Same for Italian, but I know why. It sounds very musical. I just love it


Italian is musical-Latin American Spanish is musical., Portuguese  and Galician have the sweeetst tones.....and then we have the Spanish accent of Spain

In words of a Latin tourist-why Spaniards sound always angry?

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 18, 2021)

Corvida said:


> Well  I hate mine so I can get you
> 
> Italian is musical-Latin American Spanish is musical., Portuguese  and Galician have the sweeetst tones.....and then we have the Spanish accent of Spain
> 
> In words of a Latin tourist-why Spaniards sound always angry?



Brazilian portuguese sounds more musical too. Compared to Portuguese it's just easier on the ear.

Funny that they say it's very rough too 

I met a Venezuelan girl once and she said the same about Spaniards 

She also did say that Spanish men are muy guapos

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Nov 18, 2021)

blk said:


> For example Cascais felt like a Portuguese version of my seaside hometown lol



I was in Cascais maybe 5 weeks ago. Very nice, cool lighthouse and such. That said, it did feel a little too touristy in places. I presume you cycled north up the Atlantic coast? I visited Sintra and Lisbon too and it was awesome. I think Lisbon is my favourite city in Europe, it's so unique!

*Countries I've visited:*
UK
Ireland
Sweden
Denmark
Germany
Austria
Netherlands
Belgium
France
Italy
Vatican
Greece
Portugal
Singapore
US (California, Arizona, Texas, Louisiana, Mississippi, Alabama, Georgia, North Carolina, Tennessee, Kentucky, Florida, New York) 

*Where I plan on visiting:*
Jordan
Japan
Iceland
Spain
Malta
Croatia

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 18, 2021)

Since a child i always said that i wanted  to live in the US. Maybe it's the effect of the series, movies but it was always my dream country.

I've visited:

England
Spain
Scotland
France

Want to visit:

US ( visit + above )
Canada
Italy
Japan
Ireland
Iceland
Morocco
Egypt
Maldives
Switzerland
Greece
Tibet
++

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blk (Nov 19, 2021)

Corvida said:


> Madrid-Sevilla route by hugh speed train it is



It's decided 



Corvida said:


> Not exactly Asturias, a little more to the east, but you get the idea-thats Northern Spain
> 
> Mordor
> 
> ...



It's so beautiful 

I need to plan multiple holidays in Spain it seems lol

Also love the bear chilling  




Vagrant Tom said:


> I was in Cascais maybe 5 weeks ago. Very nice, cool lighthouse and such. That said, it did feel a little too touristy in places. I presume you cycled north up the Atlantic coast? I visited Sintra and Lisbon too and it was awesome. I think Lisbon is my favourite city in Europe, it's so unique!



Nice.


I went there some years ago so memory is not 100% but yeah it did have that feeling a bit.

Tho i'm not too annoyed by it since even here in the summer there is the touristy feel too.

It's still a place i could see myself live in easily  


I visited Lisbon, Cascais and Cabo the Roca.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------

